# Lebendfutter Würmer für Koi's



## Lion (10. Apr. 2016)

Teichfreunde,
wenn ich schon mal einen Wurm im Garten finde und diesen im Teich werfe, sind
die Fische (Koi's) wie verrückt dahinter und somit überlege ich mir, ob ich bei einem Züchter
__ Würmer als Lebendfutter kaufe um diese dann zwischendurch als Leckerbissen
zu füttern. Habt Ihr Erfahrung damit und gerne lese ich Eure Meinung.
Vielen Dank.

Léon


----------



## Michael H (10. Apr. 2016)

Hallo
Bei mir fliegt auch alles in den Teich was ich im Garten finde . __ Würmer , Engerling , __ Schnecken , Grashüpfer . Ist auch alles Ratz Fatz weg . 
Jetzt aber extra lebendfutter kaufen würde ich nicht .


----------



## LotP (10. Apr. 2016)

Hi,
also wenn ich meinen __ Würmer geben will grab ich ein bisschen im Kompost herum (möglichst weit unten, bzw oft haben die an der Seite unten Türen - da sind die meisten)
Da krieg ich auf 15 min einiges raus. Lasse sie dann öfter mal für nen Tag in nem Glas, damit sie , bevor sie in den Teich geschmissen werden, die ganze Erde auska#ken ^^.
Und spühl sie dann auch kurz ab. Einfach um unnötigen Eintrag von Erde/ Nährstoffen zu vermeiden.

Was Würmer zum kaufen betrifft:
Einerseits gibt's in Angelläden meist Würmer und Maden. Wenn, würde ich Maden mitnehmen. (Gibt zwar das "Gerücht" dass sie den Kois gefährlich werden können, wegen ihrer Mundwerkzeuge - halte das aber eher für ne "urban legend")
Die Würmer dort sind meist "kanadische" oder andere nicht einheimische Arten. Finde die nicht so toll, weil sie einerseits so nen ekelhaften weißlichen Abwehr-"Batz" von sich geben und ich mir auch nicht sicher sein kann was die so an Bakterien etc Flora mit sich bringen. Auch sind sie im Endeffekt nicht grad billig - kommen meine ich ca. auf 10 Cent / Stück raus. (sind allerdings rel. groß)

Was ich von nem Kumpel von mir kenne sind sog. Würmzuchteimer - auch in erster Line an Angler gerichtet - bzw. in entsprechenden Läden zu kaufen.
Ist so die Alternative zum Kompost. Allerdings muss man sich da im Gegensatz dann wieder aktiv drum kümmern.
Verlieren relativ schnell die Feuchtigkeit, gleichzeitig wenns zu viel Wasser drinnen ist fangens zum schimmeln oder gammeln an.

Im Endeffekt: Nimm Würmer aus n Kompost. Sind kostenlos. Heimisch und daher vom bakteriellen etc weniger bedenklich. Und - zumindest bei mir - vermehren sie sich auch wieder recht schnell, so dass man da recht oft "abernten" kann.


----------



## Ansaj (10. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Léon,
ich füttere meinen Kois auch alles mögliche, was sich im Garten finden lässt: besonders gerne werden __ Nacktschnecken genommen, aber auch __ Schnirkelschnecken und __ Würmer und im Sommer gibt es Mückenlarven aus der Filteranlage. 
Zusätzlich kaufe ich ab und zu Rotwürmer, Bienenmaden und Fliegenmaden im Anglergeschäft, die sind mir auf Dauer aber auch zu teuer. Hier sind besonders die Bienenmaden der Hit. Wahrscheinlich ist es ein ähnliches Prinzip wie bei den Nacktschnecken: recht groß/massiv und saftig 
Gruß
Ansaj


----------



## Lyliana (10. Apr. 2016)

Mmmmmh .... 

Ich glaub ich hab vegetarische Fische 

Wenn ich __ Würmer in den Teich werfe .... passiert.... nichts.

Vielleicht sollte ich ihnen diesen Beitrag mal zeigen


----------



## rollikoi (10. Apr. 2016)

Hallo,

Maden können mit ihren Mundwerkzeugen faules weiches Fleisch zerkleinern, an gesundem Fleisch beißen sie sich die Zähne aus.
Aus diesem Grund nutzt man sie in der Humanmedizin zur Reinigung von Wunden.
Bei Koi richten sie auch keinen Schaden an, die Schlundzähne der Koi verhindern das die Maden lebend im Verdauungstrakt ankommen.

LG Bernd


----------



## Lion (11. Apr. 2016)

hallo an Alle,
bis hierher schon mal vielen vielen Dank für die guten Informationen die ich
selber nicht wusste. Werde dies alles berücksichtigen und anwenden.

Léon


----------



## dizzzi (20. Okt. 2017)

Seit dem ich die Koi's in meinem Teich habe, hat sich die Hirachie im Teich verändert. Unangefochten sind die Goldfische. Die schnappen den Koi's auch mal gerne das 3-6mm Koi-Futter weg. Die Nasen sind fast nur noch auf dem Grund. Und die Edelkrebse werden auch nicht mehr gesehen. Nun habe ich mir eine Futtertakik einfallen lassen. 
Erst mal in eine Ecke Goldfischfutter, dann in die andere Ecke Koi-Futter, und dann werfe ich, über die sich labende Meute, zur Zeit ein paar Maden (Pinckys), damit die Nasen auch was abbekommen. Dabei nehmen sich die Goldfische und auch die Koi's ein paar Maden.

Komisch nur, als die Koi's noch nicht im Teich waren, nahmen alle Goldfische auch gerne Maden. Nun nehmen ca. 75% der Goldfische noch Maden, und die anderen nicht. Und bei den 6 Koi's sind auch 2 dabei, die spucken die wieder aus.

Hätte ich so nicht erwartet. Hat einer eine Erklärung dafür? Hat jemand so etwas ähnliches auch schon mal beobachtet?

LG

Udo


----------



## Devilchen (21. Okt. 2017)

meine Goldis und Kois wollen auch keine __ Würmer ...


----------



## dizzzi (21. Okt. 2017)

Das mit den Maden hat sich jetzt geändert. Alle stürzen sich drauf...


----------



## Alfii147 (21. Okt. 2017)

Im Sommer, gibt es bei Mir regelmäßig, Lebendfutter.
Meist kaufe ich Mehlwürmer und mittel große Heimchen.

Bekommt jeder als Leckerlie ins Mäulchen geschoben.


----------



## Lion (22. Okt. 2017)

Devilchen schrieb:


> meine Goldis und Kois wollen auch keine __ Würmer ...



hallo Dani,
bist Du sicher, dass Du Fische im Teich hast ?  

VG. Léon


----------



## Lion (22. Okt. 2017)

hätte noch eine Zusatzfrage,

kann über Lebendfutter, wie z.B. __ Würmer, Krankheiten übertragen werden ?

Léon


----------



## Devilchen (22. Okt. 2017)

Lion schrieb:


> hallo Dani,
> bist Du sicher, dass Du Fische im Teich hast ?
> 
> VG. Léon



 ja klar aber noch kleine


----------



## Goldkäferchen (22. Okt. 2017)

meine Goldfische, Shubunkis und Goldorfen lieben __ Würmer aus dem Komposthaufen, bekommen sie ca 1x pro Woche als Leckerbissen.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Lion (22. Okt. 2017)

Goldkäferchen schrieb:


> meine Goldfische, Shubunkis und Goldorfen lieben __ Würmer aus dem Komposthaufen, bekommen sie ca 1x pro Woche als Leckerbissen.
> LG
> Goldkäferchen



hallo Goldkäferchen,

machst Du das gleiche wie Säp hier unten schreibt :



LotP schrieb:


> Lasse sie dann öfter mal für nen Tag in nem Glas, damit sie , bevor sie in den Teich geschmissen werden, die ganze Erde auska#ken ^^.
> Und spühl sie dann auch kurz ab. Einfach um unnötigen Eintrag von Erde/ Nährstoffen zu vermeiden.



oder direkt vom Komposthaufen in den Teich .

LG. Léon


----------



## Goldkäferchen (23. Okt. 2017)

...direkt vom Komposthaufen in den Teich...
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------

